

Ruby Enterprise Edition is out!  Decrease rails memory by 33% when used with mod_rails - spencermiles
http://www.rubyenterpriseedition.com

======
spencermiles
Should be great for people hosting their sites on a VPS, with little ram to
work with. I'll certainly be trying it out on my site ASAP!

